# fender-bender tonight-- is Uber "insurance" more trouble than it's worth, if not a direct portal into hell...?



## pootboy (Apr 21, 2019)

ok, drunk girl gets in car, it's an uberpool ride, i already have a second pickup to get to....suddenly she sees somebody she knows, she starts screaming out the window "GET IN THE CAR GET IN THE CAR", a whole posse of drunk bozos run over to the car, while it's moving, fling open the rear passenger door (i'm unaware of the door being opened), then a cop behind me starts blaring his siren and yelling at me over his bullhorn, the idiots scatter but leave my door open, so as i pull away it smashes into a parked electric taxi-bus. the cops are all over me in .9 seconds, blah blah blah....

anyhow, we exchange info, the taxi dudes said they didn't see any damage and that i PROBABLY shouldn't worry about it but it's not their call. meanwhile my door is all scratched to shit.

here's the thing....i was driving, so i guess it's my fault, even though it was because of these obnoxious brats being crapbags. if i report this to uber, that's basically just gonna come back on ME, isn't it? screw up my driving record, my insurance rates, etc? do i benefit in ANY way from informing uber of this incident, or will they just go out of their way to make my life more miserable than it already is?

thanks for any woyds of wisdumb.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

pootboy said:


> ok, drunk girl gets in car, it's an uberpool ride, i already have a second pickup to get to....suddenly she sees somebody she knows, she starts screaming out the window "GET IN THE CAR GET IN THE CAR", a whole posse of drunk bozos run over to the car, while it's moving, fling open the rear passenger door (i'm unaware of the door being opened), then a cop behind me starts blaring his siren and yelling at me over his bullhorn, the idiots scatter but leave my door open, so as i pull away it smashes into a parked electric taxi-bus. the cops are all over me in .9 seconds, blah blah blah....
> 
> anyhow, we exchange info, the taxi dudes said they didn't see any damage and that i PROBABLY shouldn't worry about it but it's not their call. meanwhile my door is all scratched to shit.
> 
> ...


Dont tell anyone about anything
Ubers insurance covers 
damage to others property
You'll have to eat the repair
Stop accepting pools and 
stay away from ghettos


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

You knowingly drove with your car door open?


----------



## pootboy (Apr 21, 2019)

the part 3 inches above where i say "*(i'm unaware of the door being opened)*" might be a clue to the answers you seek?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

pootboy said:


> the part 3 inches up where i say "*(i'm unaware of the door being opened)*" might be a clue?


You have indicator lights on your dashboard for door open. Plus you should've felt air from outside and maybe noticed street sounds were louder than normal. Something should've clued you in that something wasn't right.

Not being a dick here but you're totally on the hook here.

Going back to your initial question no do NOT report it to Uber. There's a $1000 deductible for the damage to the taxi-bus and you already said it's negligible.

You can't take drunk Pool chick to small-claims court for the damage to your door because the judge will crucify you for driving with your door open. It's your responsibility to make sure it's closed before hitting the gas.

Chalk it up to experience and a life lesson.


----------



## pootboy (Apr 21, 2019)

that's all fine and dandy, but i have a cop blaring his sirens, barking at me over his bullhorn, i have a girl yelling at the top of her lungs in the passenger seat, the light is green, the car is in MOTION, and i have about .3 seconds to deal with all this crap as a dooshebro who is not my passenger hurls open my rear car door outside of my field of vision and it immediately hits the cab. i defy you to do better, captain "abnormal street sounds".

you end with useful information, tho, so thanks a bunch.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Pic of the damage please?? Help us determine the route to take...


----------



## pootboy (Apr 21, 2019)

it's just scratches, i don't see a dent or body damage. it's not worth the hassle of even reporting it, on my end. i guess the only issue is going to be if the taxi guys come after me, in which case, do i have any recourse, even though this is clearly a situation where inappropriate passenger behaviour was to blame for the incident? i have a hard time imagining Uber being in my corner on this if push comes to shove. It would be a whole helluva lot easier for them just to make this my problem.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

3 solutions: no pool rides, child locks, window locks

if the door closes don't fix it, you're car will be worthless in another year or 2...tell pax they're racing stripes


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm glad I don't do night.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

pootboy said:


> it's just scratches, i don't see a dent or body damage. it's not worth the hassle of even reporting it, on my end. i guess the only issue is going to be if the taxi guys come after me, in which case, do i have any recourse, even though this is clearly a situation where inappropriate passenger behaviour was to blame for the incident? i have a hard time imagining Uber being in my corner on this if push comes to shove. It would be a whole helluva lot easier for them just to make this my problem.


Scratches can be fixed for under $200, I would not call this an accident; I'd call it you being distracted. Next time pay attention to your dash, if my 94 Lexus lights up when a light is out or a door is opened I'm sure your car does.

if the scratches can be felt with your fingernail they need to be painted and compounded, then polished. If the scratches can't be felt with running your nail across the paint then a simple rubbing compound and polish will remove them with a buffer in the right hands.

or quit wasting time and buy some cheap scratch remover fill polish, apply by hand and let set for 20 minutes, buff with a microfiber and cover with sealant and let that set for 30 more minutes. Should be able to do that yourself for under $30. You'll have to repeat because that polish will be removed once the sealant does but it should buy you a few months and then repeat. Or you could pay a professional to fix it with paint correction.

This stuff hides scratches well








Cover will this every couple of months and it will help the glaze last








Just the sealant might work by itself but the combination will last longer and 3m always contains more scratch fillers than meguires so will hide more. It will last even longer if you wash and clay your car first.
Notice these are both finishing products meant to darken paint and hide surface imperfections, the sealant will last much longer than the glaze which is why you apply both. Any old car wash will work, then clay bar the whole car and wash again. Then apply the imperial glaze and sealant. Your paint will look like glass without any compounding because you'll remove all surface contaminants, just make sure to wash again after claying. And read how to do it so you know the process, it's easy to scratch paint if you don't clay and rinse properly.
Just bear in mind this isn't fixing scratches just hiding them with product and sealing that product in, a buffer would be needed for any permanent paint repair.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

pootboy said:


> it's just scratches, i don't see a dent or body damage. it's not worth the hassle of even reporting it, on my end. i guess the only issue is going to be if the taxi guys come after me, in which case, do i have any recourse, even though this is clearly a situation where inappropriate passenger behaviour was to blame for the incident? i have a hard time imagining Uber being in my corner on this if push comes to shove. It would be a whole helluva lot easier for them just to make this my problem.


Get a product by 3M called Perfect it. And some microfiber towels... Probably be able to buff it out for the most part. Be sure to put a Good wax coat over the area when done to protect it, as your going to be buffing down the clear coat some to clear away the scratches.... I was hit a few weeks back on my bumper and did just this... And it looks good here's Before and after.... Good luck!!&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

pootboy said:


> it's just scratches, i don't see a dent or body damage. it's not worth the hassle of even reporting it, on my end. i guess the only issue is going to be if the taxi guys come after me, in which case, do i have any recourse, even though this is clearly a situation where inappropriate passenger behaviour was to blame for the incident? i have a hard time imagining Uber being in my corner on this if push comes to shove. It would be a whole helluva lot easier for them just to make this my problem.


Except that if, for whatever reason, the pax, drunk or not, decides to report it and you have not, instant permanent deactivation.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

New2This said:


> Going back to your initial question no do NOT report it to Uber. There's a $1000 deductible for the damage to the taxi-bus and you already said it's negligible.


Incorrect. The $1000 deductible applies to damage to the Uber driver's car. There is no deductible for liability or property damage for third parties when an Uber driver is at fault.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

If the police made a report, then you may have issues with Uber at some point....remember those background checks they run from time to time. Also, if the passenger makes a claim that they are hurt to uber, then you are really hosed for not reporting. Uber will probably deactivate you until you show the damage is fixed. The Uber insurance report is a different story. I doubt going through the insurance is a good idea since it’s probably less than the deductible.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

pootboy said:


> i guess the only issue is going to be if the taxi guys come after me,


Taxi drivers *hate *Uber drivers. The taxi driver is most likely testing out a neck brace as we speak..... :biggrin:


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

New2This said:


> You knowingly drove with your car door open?


Every modern car starts making a f noise when a door is open in a driving mode. It's hard not to notice. The dude was probably tired as f*ck.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

pootboy said:


> but i have a cop blaring his sirens, barking at me over his bullhorn, i have a girl yelling at the top of her lungs in the passenger seat, the light is green, the car is in MOTION, and i have about .3 seconds to deal with all this crap as a dooshebro who is not my passenger hurls open my rear car door outside of my field of vision and it immediately hits the cab.


Don't be defensive as I'm not criticizing you. Having driven the weekend drunk shift for several years, chaotic distractions happen more than we would like. Best to get good at managing it or don't do nights. It's your car, you're driving, get control over it or far worse could happen.

Suggestion:
-the moment someone starts screaming like that stop the car immediately. Put them out.
-when you see people rushing your car lock your doors so they can't open the door. If the instigator is still in the car immediately put on the child locks so they can't open the doors for them.

The night drunk crowd is tough and shit like that is common.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

pootboy said:


> ok, drunk girl gets in car, it's an uberpool ride, i already have a second pickup to get to....suddenly she sees somebody she knows, she starts screaming out the window "GET IN THE CAR GET IN THE CAR", a whole posse of drunk bozos run over to the car, while it's moving, fling open the rear passenger door (i'm unaware of the door being opened), then a cop behind me starts blaring his siren and yelling at me over his bullhorn, the idiots scatter but leave my door open, so as i pull away it smashes into a parked electric taxi-bus. the cops are all over me in .9 seconds, blah blah blah....
> 
> anyhow, we exchange info, the taxi dudes said they didn't see any damage and that i PROBABLY shouldn't worry about it but it's not their call. meanwhile my door is all scratched to shit.
> 
> ...


Seems to me that you were distracted by police and were inexperience of safe driving. While your door is opened, you shouldn't drive and you can get out of your car and could seal the door in front of police. They do understand. Always be patient. 1 second of rush could always put you in trouble. This night lesson should be learned.
Never accept pool ride at drunk night especially from a bar. I don't drive on Friday night because of those drunk people. If you accept the pool ride, always ask rider how many people for your ride. If more than 2, you should cancel the ride. In your case, you forgot to ask rider because of distracting by police. Police understand taxi and Uber drivers for the pickup and they usually give you horn or siren warning when you block traffic. Just wave your hand at them to get an excuse of blocking.
For your question, I believe that you should report about the incident to Uber. I believe that this girl would report about the incident when she cancelled the trip (if you didn't cancel the trip.) If you cancelled the trip, that trip will not be in Uber record. You should be fine. If she cancelled that trip, you should report about incident and the rider's fault as well. In this case, you may claim for damage. But always be careful, rider still have a chance to report you as an unsafe driver. You will be face with deactivation. My advice is go to GH and talk with a rep first to figure out she did report you as an unsafe driver or not.


----------



## ArtyC (Dec 1, 2019)

pootboy said:


> that's all fine and dandy, but i have a cop blaring his sirens, barking at me over his bullhorn, i have a girl yelling at the top of her lungs in the passenger seat, the light is green, the car is in MOTION, and i have about .3 seconds to deal with all this crap as a dooshebro who is not my passenger hurls open my rear car door outside of my field of vision and it immediately hits the cab. i defy you to do better, captain "abnormal street sounds".
> 
> you end with useful information, tho, so thanks a bunch.


Should have never took pool


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

In my car if you open any door the interior light comes on. So that would have been a big red flag that something wasn't right.

And beyond that, the moment you realized there were people standing near enough to your moving car to touch it you should have come to a full stop.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I just had a hit and run when not working, I was driving home from a relatives place from the night before at thanksgiving dinner. Uber knows nothing. 

The person who hit me was arrested, and drunk. With insurance. I was shocked how fast the cops reacted and responded. But very nice and patient with me. Not that jerkoff though. They had him in cuffs so fast.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I just had a hit and run when not working, I was driving home from a relatives place from the night before at thanksgiving dinner. Uber knows nothing.
> 
> The person who hit me was arrested, and drunk. With insurance. I was shocked how fast the cops reacted and responded. But very nice and patient with me. Not that jerkoff though. They had him in cuffs so fast.


Hope you were OK.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

The cops should’ve arrested the pax for damage. Shouldn’t they?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

New2This said:


> Hope you were OK.


Yea I am still fully operational luckily. I swerved so hard my car was sliding from the wet roads. It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Yea I am still fully operational luckily. I swerved so hard my car was sliding from the wet roads. It could have been a lot worse.


Glad you weren't injured. Did you have to chase him down after he drove off, or did the police catch up with him?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Don't be defensive as I'm not criticizing you. Having driven the weekend drunk shift for several years, chaotic distractions happen more than we would like. Best to get good at managing it or don't do nights. It's your car, you're driving, get control over it or far worse could happen.
> 
> Suggestion:
> -the moment someone starts screaming like that stop the car immediately. Put them out.
> ...


Last time I checked, the child locks were not a switch accessible to someone sitting in the driver's seat -- you have to flip a lever near the latch on the door in question. What sort of car do you have that works as you describe?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

pootboy said:


> the part 3 inches above where i say "*(i'm unaware of the door being opened)*" might be a clue to the answers you seek?


He's New2This (English) stuff.



Mtbsrfun said:


> Scratches can be fixed for under $200, I would not call this an accident; I'd call it you being distracted. Next time pay attention to your dash, if my 94 Lexus lights up when a light is out or a door is opened I'm sure your car does.
> 
> if the scratches can be felt with your fingernail they need to be painted and compounded, then polished. If the scratches can't be felt with running your nail across the paint then a simple rubbing compound and polish will remove them with a buffer in the right hands.
> 
> ...


Great post.
Thank you.
&#128077;


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Fargle said:


> Last time I checked, the child locks were not a switch accessible to someone sitting in the driver's seat -- you have to flip a lever near the latch on the door in question. What sort of car do you have that works as you describe?


This had me wondering as well. I can lockout the power window controls for passengers, but each door has a manual button for locking/unlocking. If you engage the child locks you have to get out and open them from the outside- a real nuisance.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Glad you weren't injured. Did you have to chase him down after he drove off, or did the police catch up with him?


Oh the chase was on!!!! Flipping u turns and all. High speeds for a while. Till I was not gonna drive like that by a school.

This idiot decided to dip out on me by turning into the neighborhood with kids all over from the holidays.

I went straight to slow down. Stopped at a red light LOL. Guess what? Wrong move as I see you trying to sneak away from a side road. Caught red handed. Knew it too! They had that look in there faces of disbelief.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> This had me wondering as well. I can lockout the power window controls for passengers, but each door has a manual button for locking/unlocking. If you engage the child locks you have to get out and open them from the outside- a real nuisance.


I do my driver's side rear door child locks so drunktards don't open the door in traffic.

I just tell them get out passenger side door.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

New2This said:


> I do my driver's side rear door child locks so drunktards don't open the door in traffic.
> 
> I just tell them get out passenger side door.


Smart move.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Last time I checked, the child locks were not a switch accessible to someone sitting in the driver's seat -- you have to flip a lever near the latch on the door in question. What sort of car do you have that works as you describe?


You are correct, I mis-spoke. I keep my rear drivers side door on childlock so when I am in a city I don't get my door taken off by a pax throwing it open into traffic. It is a manual switch on the door.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

pootboy said:


> ok, drunk girl gets in car, it's an uberpool ride, i already have a second pickup to get to....suddenly she sees somebody she knows, she starts screaming out the window "GET IN THE CAR GET IN THE CAR", a whole posse of drunk bozos run over to the car, while it's moving, fling open the rear passenger door (i'm unaware of the door being opened), then a cop behind me starts blaring his siren and yelling at me over his bullhorn, the idiots scatter but leave my door open, so as i pull away it smashes into a parked electric taxi-bus. the cops are all over me in .9 seconds, blah blah blah....
> 
> anyhow, we exchange info, the taxi dudes said they didn't see any damage and that i PROBABLY shouldn't worry about it but it's not their call. meanwhile my door is all scratched to shit.
> 
> ...


Uber's insurance told me "$1000' deductible, and estimated $2k, so I thought I'd get a check for $1k.

I got $2k. Go figure, they paid my deductible. I waited 3 months to see if they would ask for it back, they didn't. I was reactivated with in 2 hours because there was little damage ( not enough to not drive an car be very disfigured )

the long and short of it is, well, they treated me good. Your mileage may vary.

If your app was ON, and you were dispatched a ride, whether or not you hit the start button, you need to report it to Uber especially because there's a police report.

If you get a citation, I would fight it in court, and write it all down, everything, to refer to in court.



Dekero said:


> Get a product by 3M called Perfect it. And some microfiber towels... Probably be able to buff it out for the most part. Be sure to put a Good wax coat over the area when done to protect it, as your going to be buffing down the clear coat some to clear away the scratches.... I was hit a few weeks back on my bumper and did just this... And it looks good here's Before and after.... Good luck!!&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 383462
> View attachment 383463


A lot of the paint scratches will buff out with white rubbing compound, or something similar. The dents will remain, and if there is no clear coat damage, it will be a lot cheaper to repair, methinks, but I'm no body expert.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

pootboy said:


> ok, drunk girl gets in car, it's an uberpool ride, i already have a second pickup to get to....suddenly she sees somebody she knows, she starts screaming out the window "GET IN THE CAR GET IN THE CAR", a whole posse of drunk bozos run over to the car, while it's moving, fling open the rear passenger door (i'm unaware of the door being opened), then a cop behind me starts blaring his siren and yelling at me over his bullhorn, the idiots scatter but leave my door open, so as i pull away it smashes into a parked electric taxi-bus. the cops are all over me in .9 seconds, blah blah blah....
> 
> anyhow, we exchange info, the taxi dudes said they didn't see any damage and that i PROBABLY shouldn't worry about it but it's not their call. meanwhile my door is all scratched to shit.
> 
> ...


GET OFF THIS DRIVER'S CASE!
If the pax or you did not report this to Uber, use your own insurance..... Don't mention Uber.



New2This said:


> Hope you were OK.


A caring human being replied. Thank you. The rest are a pack of useless dogs that go on attack mode for each post.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> GET OFF THIS DRIVER'S CASE!
> If the pax or you did not report this to Uber, use your own insurance..... Don't mention Uber.
> 
> 
> A caring human being replied. Thank you. The rest are a pack of useless dogs that go on attack mode for each post.


I'm a caring human...&#128547;&#128547;&#128547;. I even taught him how to fix it for almost free ... I'm sad now...


----------

